# Utopia tv series



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Another reality series premiers tonight on Fox. It's called "Utopia" and they send a group of people into the wilderness to create a community from scratch. I'm always interested in the idea of these shows. If I read post-apocalyptic fiction I'm always more interested in how the people survive than I am in what actually happened to create the problem.

My main complaint about these shows is that they always want to have a few unpleasant people as part of the mix. They're not really interested in working with others or learning what they need to succeed, it seems like they just want to be the ones in charge. 

I don't know yet if I'll watch this tonight or not. The previews don't give me hope that this will be any different. Does anybody know anything about this show? Here's the link to the trailer.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KL3cwxPukqE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

I will be watching but I read they would be voting people off. If this is true it will take away some of the enjoyment for me. I loved Colonial and Frontier House...and The Colony. I want to see what you do when you are stuck with each other. 
I understand the participants signed up for a one year project and it is only on five acres.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Looks interesting, hope they don't vote people off. I am going to set it to record.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I didn't know they were going to be voting people off. That kind of defeats the purpose to me. Does the winner get to keep the land? Five acres isn't very much room for building a Utopia on, though. Well, we'll see how it looks. 

I really liked the PBS house series, especially Frontier House and Colonial House. They did one in England with a WWII theme and it was very interesting. It was primarily one family that did it and they had a really hard time with the rationing and WWII circumstances they had to abide by. The woman and her adult daughter were literally starving themselves to make sure the little boy had food. I think during one conversation the grandmother said all she'd had to eat the day before was some lettuce. I think I'll see if that is available anywhere. It was really excellent.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I searched around a bit and found the WWII house series I mentioned. It was called "1940s House" and was a BBC production. I guess PBS bought the rights to air it in the US. 
http://www.amazon.com/1940s-House-Geoffrey-Palmer/dp/B0000AYL47/ref=cm_lmf_tit_5

Truly an excellent series and I'd recommend it for anyone to watch. I'm giving you a link to a review that will give you a better run down. The reviewer is absolutely correct in her assessment of the family that committed to the project. They took it very seriously and devoted themselves to living as though the war was still going on.
http://www.amazon.com/review/R4Q3SI9P6EZK2/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B0000AYL47&nodeID=2625373011&store=movies-tv

There are some videos on you tube showing the house used for the show. I found it very interesting. This link goes to the kitchen video but from that page you can access videos for other parts of the house.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPVvta-tHC8

This link takes you to a page that lists all of the PBS and BBC House series available.
http://www.amazon.com/The-PBS-House-Series/lm/R2AZTD9S0TEZZD


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm thinking of checking out this first show. Then I'll decide on the subsequent.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I see that the show is just starting. They are deciding to pack to go to the site. Seems they are going to have a major fuss before even getting out the door.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Smells too much like survivor or big brother to me. I am watching Columbo until she and her aunt return from night church.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Check out some channels and shows on this. On Internet.

http://www.carbontv.com/shows/


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Can't look away!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Yikes, I came in 20 min late....if this doesn't "shape up" quick I won't be watching it again. Looks like they cast in as much drama as they could...


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Waaaay too much swearing. Wow.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

Ohio dreamer said:


> Yikes, I came in 20 min late....if this doesn't "shape up" quick I won't be watching it again. Looks like they cast in as much drama as they could...


That is what I said to someone...if this keeps on, no need to watch again. If I want to see screaming and craziness I can watch a Housewives series :smack


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, I never thought to see General Chat, on a bad day - played out on tv.

Let me give you something else, that is much better to watch via computer at any time: http://www.carbontv.com/about

Check out their channels. I mentioned the Growing Things channel in Homesteading Questions. I've only had time to watch some of their channels and shows, but it's not hokey and strife.

They have a good bit of hunting and things like that.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I watched it and feel like I just got beat up. It's been a few years since I've watched a reality show. Are they all like this now or was this one a bit extreme? Clearly, when they chose the people for this the goal was to find a few exhibitionists, a couple of borderline psychopaths and a couple of people who were just obnoxious. Throw in a couple of decent people for the rest of them to use as target practice and away we go. The one I'd vote out first would be Belle. 

If I watch this again, it would be after it had aired when I could watch the video on Hulu or the network and fast forward through most of it. I'd like to see Dave, the former convict, get something rewarding from this experience to help him put his life together.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

I find it amazing that they managed to find what was it? 14? Of the most dysfunctional human beings on the planet and put them together. It was almost chuckle-atious at times.

I kept wondering why they didn't get a group of homesteaders or preppers together to do something like this. The most common sense thing I heard anyone say was the woman who said that they needed to build a chicken tractor and put the chickens to work for them. Everything else was just chest pounding testosterone and T&A sensationalism.

The other three channels are going to have to have some pretty crappy programs on in order for me to watch it again. Then again maybe I'll just watch youtube for an hour on Tuesday night.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

I had to laugh- my SO got so excited because he knew what a chicken tractor was.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2008)

Not exactly what I was hoping for. I highly doubt this group would last a month together (let alone 12!). This is nothing like the Frontier House. It seems to go from one screaming match to another. :duel:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It does appear that the most dysfunctional, objectionable people were chosen. I do have some wondering how much of it is edited to be worse than it was. 

And they had a lawyer, that does not make me comfortable. Heck even said he was not good for manual labor, and was good on setting up constitutions.

The minister is being restrained pretty well with that dysfunctional, stupid group.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2014)

Wow. I am glad I missed it. I never even liked the "vote them off the island" one my son used to watch. 

Sigh.


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

we wont be watching this show again. I would like my wasted 20 minutes back and my vote is to kick them all "off the island."


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

I had to turn it off before Red and the Chef got into it. I had been looking forward to this for a few months now.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

I was very disappointed too. I'm not sure what I was expecting, but it sure wasn't this. I guess I was hoping for more of a 'live off the land' show that would hopefully help viewers become more self-sufficient or at least think outside of the box, but no....that doesn't sell products.

All I saw was a bunch of bickering, carefully scripted and filmed to produce maximum drama for the mindless masses to eat it up. I doubt I'll watch it again either.

We chuckled when we heard that you can download the app and watch them 24 hours a day. Your own little ant farm.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

I managed to watch a half hour of this series and then shut the TV off. It wasn't anything like what I thought it would be. I hope that if we ever have to go into the survival mode that we don't run in to this many dysfunctional people.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

We watched it last night. It was like Survivor. I agree the minister showed a great deal of restraint. He is older and wiser. The producers felt they needed to include an array of narcissists to make the show interesting. Not my cup of tea. I&#8217;d be more interested in a group of reasonable people trying to make a go of it.

I did think it was funny that the first thing a few of the guys decided they needed was electricity.

I was also dismayed that some of them wanted to immediately set up laws and rules. There was talk that they could not go on, could not function without setting up a government.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

It's disturbing that this is apparently being accepted as the norm. What I saw was a group of people who were functioning on an animal level with no rational behavior. These women thought nothing of wandering around either partially or fully nude. They were shown swimming or communing with nature or talking in depth about their feelings and their Utopia. I don't remember seeing any of them doing any work. Then, after getting drunk with the men they had paraded naked in front of, they complained that they weren't being treated with respect. 

I know this show was edited for maximum impact but the behavior was there to video.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

I guess I was expecting to be more like a PBS series, with a little more thought and common sense involved. 

If this is the gene pool we have to rely on in aTEOTWAWKI situation, mankind is in BIG trouble.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What if all of us that watched it would write that show and if we can find them, the advertisers and let them know what we think about it and why. Not in a nasty manner, but well thought out and suggestions on how to fix things.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

There are times that I go up to Ms connies just to watch a show. wont have to remember the day and time for this one. Angie thank you the link there seems to be a couple of good shows to watch.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The idea is a good one. I wonder how this group would work out, since we all have strong opinions.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

AngieM2 said:


> The idea is a good one. I wonder how this group would work out, since we all have strong opinions.


 We may have strong opinions but I know enough to VALUE knowledge, experience, and wisdom. After reading several pages of extreme composting, and the thread on feeding an extended family, I would never question the authors on their area of expertise. 

And if any of us wants to cavort around naked, they will need to start a nudist colony on the other side of the woods


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

I volunteer. Who's up for naked snowshoeing?


----------



## Blackwolfe (Sep 9, 2009)

Okay I wanted to read all of your post before I put my II sense in. It seems all of you were expecting a prepping series sort of, and it seems none of you saw the commercials or the beginning of the show.

This show is not about building something from scratch, nor is it about surviving in war torn hell as in WWII, and its not a zombie apocalypse.

This show is a "Social Experiment", and as they picked a build it from scratch setting just makes it more interesting. Since it is a social experiment of course they are not going to pick people that can get along from the beginning, they are going to find the crack pots, the religious tightwads, the down and out and someone that has made it,(Lawyer), they are going to have all sorts of types to see how they interact, to see if they can put aside their difference and actually build something. There will be a total of 15 people, (16 if the pregnant lady stay's long enough). and yes they will be voting people off, "but" those that go will be replaced with someone new. So far they contestants will be picking the 15 person, now if they will be picking every replacement, that I don't know.

So after saying all of this I have to say that I love it, the bad language and shouting though I would not let a child watch it, but then again they hear worse everyday at school and from regular TV, or sadly in their own home life. 

I cant wait for the next episode.

Corwyn


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

When I close my eyes and picture Utopia, I envision waaaayyyyy more hidden cameras.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

Blackwolfe, if you are so inclined, I hope you will post updates. For now, I simply cannot sit through the craziness. I loved Pioneer and Colonial House series because of the social interactions. They clashed, did not come together, etc. but it was done without the drama and yelling.


----------



## Blackwolfe (Sep 9, 2009)

Will do.


----------



## Blackwolfe (Sep 9, 2009)

I for one would love it if there was a Prepper channel on TV, 24-7-365, nothing but prepping.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

AngieM2 said:


> The idea is a good one. I wonder how this group would work out, since we all have strong opinions.


I donât know, but Iâm not running around naked. Iâd scare everyone away.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Is anyone watching it tonight? I have conferences and won't even be home.

My SO saw the teaser and started complaining about how dumb it was. (I told him to tell me how it was)..because I know he'll cave.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's right, first show on the regular night. Wonder who will annoy the snot out of whom.


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

Ran across this by accident tonight. Ugh! Those spoiled boys destroying the canned goods because they couldn't get what they wanted. Sad. Stupid. I do hope they will get to go hungry. But I won't be watching.


----------



## RWeThereYet (Aug 31, 2014)

I have never seen this show.
I have learned more about it on this thread then anywhere else.
If it has the word "Reality" in it and is in reference to TV programing, then it is anything but "Reality."
Never watch it again. You will be better for it.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

I like the idea of a prep channel 24/7/365; I do better with a visual aid.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

Thunderstorms rolled through tonight and knocked the local FOX station off the air....happy dance time!:happy:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I forgot to watch it. Maybe it will show later.

And what about them destroying canned good cause it's not what they like? They need to do that bare and afrraid show


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

I caved and watched while I did other things. I so understood the men insisting upon commissary food. I know several people who have lived their lives in and out of prison and they would think along the same lines. If it is not packaged and ready to go, it is not food. I just had not realized how hard it would be for them to rethink food.

It does have me thinking....in one book I read the person noted during the Depression, he never went hungry, just hungry for certain foods. 

In a SHTF situation there would be a major shock to most of us ( self semi included ) given food is so much of our culture and sub culture. It is like my nine year old staring at a pantry full of food insisting we have nothing to eat because there is no frozen pizza.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Maybe I'm just kind of bored these days, but I am enjoying the show. I like watching and learning what I can, and imagining how I would react in similar situations.

So far, my biggest take-away is that this is probably closer than we think to what a post SHTF group would be like. A bunch of nut balls! And all the SHTF stress would probably magnify whatever tendencies the people brought to the table.

Definitely, the practical knowledge that we here seek would be a huge asset in a situation like this show. However, I am seeing through watching it that mental toughness and self control would be bigger issues for me than knowing how to milk a cow or trench a water line. I already have a pretty good handle on the practical.

It is interesting to me that the few somewhat survival trained people are their own worst enemies. The Jersey guy who is the gun nut (nothing wrong with that, I am sure I fall into that category too)-he is unable to master his emotions and therefore is a significant danger to himself and to others. The KY ******* - may have great survival skills, but may lose the battle due to mental health issues. The flaky, self-proclaimed prepper woman - when the going got even remotely tough, she began to break down and whine.

In a real SHTF situation, I do think it would quickly boil down to a Lord of the Flies type of situation for most people. We humans are not all that great at handling such concepts as self governance and dealing with disagreement. If we perceived that our lives were truly at stake, then things would be even more intensified.

So anyway, for now I am going to continue to watch the show. The biggest thing I have identified for me to "add to my preps" from watching it is the ability to know how to deal with people I consider idiotic or insane. I am currently not all that good at holding my tongue or walking away from a potential conflict. I need to improve my ability to clearly communicate my thoughts and then remove myself from all the drama and turmoil and not get sucked in. No good ever seems to come from that. Part of this "prep" might be studying up on how to accurately assess the mental health status of those around me. No, I'm not going to get in their face about it or try to "cure" them, but I would like to have the skill to be able to determine, for example, whether someone is merely an obnoxious blowhard or truly a threat.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I don&#8217;t think we would be like them at all. Like tends to be attracted to like, and if you do not describe yourself as a Kentucky hillbilly, you probably do not hang out with a person who describes themselves as such. Your friend would be a person from Kentucky who has some basic survival skills (and perhaps plays a banjo). Some of us would be extreme survivalists, others soft preppers, some Bible thumpers and others atheists. But I think in real life people would listen to the expert in any given area and appreciate their skills. Soon, we&#8217;d find we are all experts in something. We would help each out.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Respectfully, Maura, I totally disagree with you. I think it is obvious even now that many people do not listen to experts in any given area and appreciate their skills or do the right thing. We have many experts right here on S&EP, most of whom can't even get all their own extended family to listen to them in times of plenty, let alone others in their communities or in times of stress and deprivation

Unfortunately, I have seen that in times of trouble, certain people develop the mindset that they are the only one who knows anything and they will not listen to reason or expertise. They perceive their way as the only possible way and become extremely agitated if anyone disagrees with them or tries to present facts that don't line up with what they believe. Like the Jersey guy on the show, they shout a lot, try to intimidate others into compliance and stomp off in a huff. Then they usually go about making some spectacularly bad decisions, which often require first responders to risk life and limb to save them from.

And while it is a nice idea that we are all experts in something, that is just not true. We are not all blessed with the same intellectual capacity or physical abilities. I know some individuals who are nice enough people, but who are just not all that good at anything. This is not to say that they have no value, but some people never really master anything and it is a fallacy to pretend differently. I think this is the kind of thinking that led to the whole self esteem movement that is so prevalent in our public schools. We are not all winners. It is a cold, hard truth, but it is a truth none the less.


Finally, based on what we see around us every single day, I believe we would not automatically help each other out either. We don't now, with not nearly as much at stake. Some people will help others - it's how they are wired. But others see the world and all its resources as a pie, and if they help anyone but themselves, then to them that means their slice of the pie gets smaller. Greed is rampant today. I can't imagine that when resources are even tighter and people are much more stressed, that it will lessen.

I remember reading about one tribe in Africa that had become so stressed from being long term refugees in a very inhospitable area that they were reduced to stealing food from their very own children. It is hard for me to imagine, since I live in a land of plenty where the prevailing attitude is that we would die for our children. But in that tribe, it was every one for themselves and there was no compassion, even among immediate family members. The author lamented about how hard it was to help anyone in the tribe because when he or his assistants tried to give a few morsels of food to a child to keep him from starving, the child was then severely beaten by stronger children who took the food away. Sadly, we humans are capable of absolutely horrid behavior to one another.

I have done some reading about the psychology of a disaster and yes, during the first few hours or days of a disaster, people tend to go into a more altruistic, help-each-other-out mode. However, if the disaster conditions linger on past that first day or two, then people become more selfish, depressed and irritable. They begin to close the wagons in around their own family and refuse to continue to help others or share resources. If the problem drags on even longer, these less sociable feelings contribute to a downward spiral that often results in increased violence, withdrawal and even suicide. Not a happy prospect, but a realistic one, that has been born out in most of the long term disaster situations I have studied. And one of the big reasons why I prep.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

ovsfarm - you bring up good points. I think you may be correct about the show being more like 'normal' people of this society in a SHTF situation. And they have it pretty good for that type of situation.

I will see if I can find #2 show (#1 of reg season) to see what I think.

But, after seeing all the shenanigans in the first show, I think I'd have to pull into myself and see if I could find a place to create a place to do my own thing, and if others liked what I was doing they could join in. Etc.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I thought the question was about you, AngieM2, Kentucky Dreamer, etc., ending up together and creating a Utopia. People who are unlikely to sit around and do nothing, and who would plant a garden first thing. Not that there aren&#8217;t diverse personalities and quirks, but that people would be able to find a common ground and work from there.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

AngieM2 said:


> ovsfarm - you bring up good points. I think you may be correct about the show being more like 'normal' people of this society in a SHTF situation. And they have it pretty good for that type of situation.
> 
> I will see if I can find #2 show (#1 of reg season) to see what I think.
> 
> But, after seeing all the shenanigans in the first show, I think I'd have to pull into myself and see if I could find a place to create a place to do my own thing, and if others liked what I was doing they could join in. Etc.


 
In everyday life, I already "pull into myself and see if I could find a place to create a place...". that is my norm. Given others have only given "lip service" to joining me in my endeavors, make me wonder if this is a good trait. However, I do not see me changing. :happy:

I am trying to read a book on Establishing a Mutual Assistance Group. It is a really good book, I think the fact I am taking so long to read it speaks to my mindset. :smack


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

stickinthemud said:


> Ran across this by accident tonight. Ugh! Those spoiled boys destroying the canned goods because they couldn't get what they wanted. Sad. Stupid. I do hope they will get to go hungry. But I won't be watching.


I think they were angry that the others were ordering expensive organic things and luxuries like horseradish when all they wanted was some ramen noodles and more basic food. However, from the quick glance I saw, it looked more like pineapple spilled out of one of the damaged cans than horseradish.

I can agree with demanding the others stop ordering expensive "fancy" foods when they had a need to conserve their money and stretch their food budget as much as possible. But wasting food, fancy or not, was not a smart way to get their point across.

I'm sure it was done for visual impact and probably encouraged by the producers. It is hard to separate out what is real, what is scripted, what they are encouraged/paid to do, and what is their actual reaction to something. And even harder to ascribe and judge motive based on what we see.

But at the same time, fun to watch and speculate about.:hrm:

PS: My comments will always be just a bit behind because we don't have cable and I have to wait until the shows come up on Hulu for free. I'm enjoying the show, but not enough to be willing to pay for it!


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> ovsfarm - you bring up good points. I think you may be correct about the show being more like 'normal' people of this society in a SHTF situation. And they have it pretty good for that type of situation.
> 
> I will see if I can find #2 show (#1 of reg season) to see what I think.
> 
> But, after seeing all the shenanigans in the first show, I think I'd have to pull into myself and see if I could find a place to create a place to do my own thing, and if others liked what I was doing they could join in. Etc.


This cracks me up, that you and Ky dreamer and others all have the same reaction I did. My thought was that if I was forced into that show situation the first thing I would do is separate myself off from that group and see to my immediate needs. Then I would observe what the group was up to and see where it would be mutually advantageous for me to interact with them.

My second though was triage. Water, security, food, shelter. A chicken tractor and garden are nice, but I would want to deal with the issue of my immediate water, security and food resources first. Rationing, portioning out, whatever. With or without the chicken tractor, that garden will take weeks to months to produce any viable crop. I am going to want to eat in the mean time.

Regarding the dead chicken in Ep. 2, for heaven's sake, they have a vet tech there - can't she do a necropsy on the organs and determine the health of the critter? I might suggest that the pregnant woman abstain from eating it, just in case there is something that escapes detection that could be harmful to the fetus, but other than that, if the vet tech cleared the carcass and the cook felt it passed the freshness test, then I would have at it. And not be mad at anyone who didn't feel comfortable doing likewise - more for me.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Well, apparently the show's ratings have 'plummeted' after only 2 episodes.

http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/09/10/utopia-ratings-plummet/

I knew from the previews it wasn't something we'd enjoy watching. Caught about 2 minutes of it while channel surfing & it was enough to confirm my opinion.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It still could be turned into a decent show if they were instructed not to "show their butts" at every occasion.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

AngieM2 said:


> It still could be turned into a decent show if they were instructed not to "show their butts" at every occasion.


 
Let the producers sit them down and have a marathon The Colony, Frontier and Colonial House viewing. Then if they still cannot figure it out. bring in an entirely new cast.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I didn't watch the second show. I thought about watching it on Hulu just to keep up with a couple of the people like the preacher but I just can't bring myself to. For me, watching people behaving like this is poison. If you watch very much of this kind of stuff, after a while, you start thinking it is normal or acceptable. It's kind of like inviting a vampire into your home.


----------



## lazyBum (Feb 27, 2012)

AngieM2 said:


> It still could be turned into a decent show if they were instructed not to "show their butts" at every occasion.


I thought that was one of the few good parts of the show. Tune out the arguing and fill in the blurs with my imagination.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

The format is from a Dutch company/guy. The pilot is running here for quite sometime and it is HORRIBLE. Perhaps they made some changes in the US version.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

I think the main thing to keep in mind is that this is a fake "reality" show. From things I have read on other sites, several of the people on the show are aspiring actors and actresses, have been on other "reality" shows, etc. Also, apparently they are often called in to meet with the producers, who then coach them on the types of interactions they wish to see. I think most of it is not exactly scripted, per se, but the over all flow is heavily guided.

Knowing this does not ruin it for me, for some odd reason. I do like to ponder the themes the show brings up and to think about how I would handle others and myself in a similar situation. I think that is important for me, because by nature, my first reaction would be to smack most of them and that is usually frowned on as a way to make friends and influence people.

The bottom line for me is that while this show is no more real than the prepper fiction so many here like to read, that is okay. If I want how-to information, I will come here or consult other more reliable sources. I watch shows like this when I am seeking some brain bubblegum (something to chew on and ponder while I am doing the sometimes repetitive and mundane tasks of prepping my place for fall and winter).


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Watching it now. Stupid. Never want to waste time on this again. Gosh!


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Thought it was stupid also..Not what I would want to do after an economic type of collapse of society or whatever they are trying to portray. They basically are just bringing the outside world..that they don't like ??..into theirs.. Automatic washing machine, new kitchen stove, indoor plumbing. I should be so lucky to have all of this in my today world. Would like to have seen more independent thinking and work around the place. Too much bickering..and match making comments. Guess I am just too hard, too old homesteader to appreciate this show. Bunch of softies...but ...there isn't anything decent on TV..glad I don't waste my time watching very much of it..


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

KentuckyDreamer said:


> I caved and watched while I did other things. I so understood the men insisting upon commissary food. I know several people who have lived their lives in and out of prison and they would think along the same lines. If it is not packaged and ready to go, it is not food. I just had not realized how hard it would be for them to rethink food.
> 
> It does have me thinking....in one book I read the person noted during the Depression, he never went hungry, just hungry for certain foods.
> 
> In a SHTF situation there would be a major shock to most of us ( self semi included ) given food is so much of our culture and sub culture. It is like my nine year old staring at a pantry full of food insisting we have nothing to eat because there is no frozen pizza.


I think you are on to a good point there. As I have posted before we make everything from scratch and raise most our own stuff. It is interesting to see how people respond when they come visits us. I notice now most people are packing snacks in and not telling me because I don't like outside food to come in the house due to the kids might get into them and make them sick. Plus, I want one place in the world where they can grab anything and not worry about it making them sick. 

Were talking grown people... grandparents that are doing this. Yes, I am a good cook(as told by many many people) and we have things like chocolate/peanut butter zuchini brownies,apple spice cakes,cc cookies, home-made bread with jams,etc. :bored:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i got sucked into watching this and these people need serious help.....lol

i understand that people have certain food needs and allergies..but for the life of me the ones wanna eat basic need to be allowed too.....i would order 50# rice,50#pinto beans,50# black beans,50# flour,couple gallons of olive oil,a bunch of spices.

they can say what they want but when they smell beans and rice after its cooked and those piping hot fresh flour tortillas..i bet they sit down and eat themselves full...lol...we can do super healthy stuff when it gets growing in gardens..fresh lettuces,radishes..and add it along as it comes available.

i would planting zukes,yellow squash etc.


it was like watching a train/car wreak....you could look away ...roflmao....i have high hopes for the other live free or die show...but i aint holding my breath.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

So, just pondering... What would you do if for some reason you ended up post SHTF in a community that included a self proclaimed "survivalist/prepper" like the Bella character? I find that she is the one I would most like to smack (although the dumb little tramp who lies about knowing how to care for animals is a close second).

People like her are the main reason why I doubt I could live in such a group. The best course of action I can come up with is to totally discredit her or make her so mad that she gets kicked out or goes away. My first thought was to separate myself and plant my own darned garden. However, then I thought about what would probably happen when her garden fails to feed the group and mine actually produced. Could I count on peaceful trading with the group? Or would they manage to catch me sleeping and overwhelm me and steal the whole crop? The only other idea I can think of is to do a little wild simulated growing and locate some nutritious forage where I can get to it, that the group would not even recognize as food.

We pay a lot of lip service to independence around here, but I'm not sure one person could do much with gardening that would not be marauded by others when (or probably a bit before) the crops ripened. How best to function when you know more than the "expert"? Try for a wild nomad existence? Go toe to toe with a crazy person? Play group politics and try to oust the "expert"? Live in constant conflict with the "expert"?

I am certainly willing to admit that I don't know everything there is to know about gardening. That said, I have been practicing for the last 50 or so years. I just can't come up with a good plan for how to suffer fools gladly in such a critical survival area.

What would you do? (In a theoretical situation with your own idiot "expert" to deal with.) And for the sake of discussion, let's pretend we do not have family to back us up. Just one individual, who truly IS a survivalist/prepper.

I hate the thought of not being a "team player" to such an extent, but I hate the thought of leaving my survival in the hands of a self important nut who really doesn't know what she is doing. And yes, while she is a fictional character, I have met plenty like her in real situations, and I sure wouldn't want to have to depend on their book and online learning either.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

ovsfarm...the expert lost me when she talked about a chicken tractor and then all that was made was a simple stationary pen...that thing wasnt even close to being a chicken tractor...i about rolled on my side...lol.

gardening....i would just tell her your the master gardener of your garden and i wanna do a bit myself...they have 5 acres and plenty of room for anyone wanting to garden...then show them my results.

did you see the girl throw a hissy over the chickens free ranging?said the chickens are eating cow poop and i aint eating poop eggs...what a nut...the chickens were eating the undigested grain in the cow poop.if a person really watches chicken forage about them suckers eat everything.a couple weeks ago i seen mine eat a bat that got hung in wellhouse door that was crushed when i opened it.

bella the doomsday survival expert.....indeed !!!!.....roflmao


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

heres way to calm them savage beasts energies...lol..i would crank out first batch so they could get a taste of the good stuff....that way they could use up extra energy crankin....roflmao

i would say ya want some kind of berry flavored ice cream...get out and forage up some...lol...dispersal of the huddled masses.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I know what they need. It costs about $30. 

Carla Emory's "Encyclopedia of Country Living" and then use it.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> I know what they need. It costs about $30.
> 
> Carla Emory's "Encyclopedia of Country Living" and then use it.


look at the utopia box thread what i bolded !!!!!...about the same thing..lol..:buds:


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

elkhound said:


> ... the expert lost me when she talked about a chicken tractor and then all that was made was a simple stationary pen....


Well, that explains it. After she said that, I thought we'd see them building it but never saw it. I didn't pay attention to the pen so I didn't realize that's what she was talking about. At the end of the first show, I knew that if I were voting, Bella would be the first one I'd want to vote out. People like her usually create more problems than they solve and kill any desire in others to learn.

They were given just about everything they could need to get started but didn't realize it. I wonder if they would try harder if they'd only been given the basics of beans and flour and fat with salt and coffee. 

Are they still screaming at each other and communing with nature?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Calico Katie said:


> Well, that explains it. After she said that, I thought we'd see them building it but never saw it. I didn't pay attention to the pen so I didn't realize that's what she was talking about. At the end of the first show, I knew that if I were voting, Bella would be the first one I'd want to vote out. People like her usually create more problems than they solve and kill any desire in others to learn.
> 
> They were given just about everything they could need to get started but didn't realize it. I wonder if they would try harder if they'd only been given the basics of beans and flour and fat with salt and coffee.
> 
> Are they still screaming at each other and communing with nature?



what blew my mind was when Red killed a deer and came carrying it on his shoulders.she(bella) got all weird and headed straight toward them as they started to hang deer in tree....you could see he had already gutted the deer..she said i gotta go over there and make sure its dead i seen them be alive before.....lady....if you seen a deer alive after being gutted...you got brain problems...lol


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

link for show....look soon as each episode has expiration dates and go away.



http://www.fox.com/watch/326415427992


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

AngieM2 said:


> I know what they need. It costs about $30.
> 
> Carla Emory's "Encyclopedia of Country Living" and then use it.


..it was my best birthday present ever! My SO, before I opened it last year said, I know you're going to love this... :thumb: The darling man even found it used, which was a surprise. That thing is like a Bible to me, why would anyone want to sell their copy? 

My SO, gotta love him, is hooked on this show. I, however, always seem to have things going on Tuesday and Friday so thanks for the link.  It's a fun diversion.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

if these folks are going to make this work they need to get an incubator and get to hatching and growing out chickens.


----------



## toasterburn (Sep 30, 2013)

I wouldn't last long with this bunch. Everyone is either has anger issues, or is just too dumb to function. 

And they don't seem to realize that when their money runs out, they will starve. Who spends $120 on a vet for a chicken? Or $600 on an oven when they can cook over the fire for free? And skinny dipping all day when they could be planting a garden big enough to actually feed someone. 

The show frustrates me, but I keep watching because I want to see what happens when the money runs out and they have to scramble to eat.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

The whole chickens eating cow poop thing got me! Um, no, they aren't actually eating cow poop, they are eating undigested grains and possibly fly larvae. It is good for them. It is good for the cows and the community and will lessen the number of flies around. 

That's what I think would bug me most, dealing with a bunch of people who claim to be experts but who obviously don't know what they are talking about and who have no or very little experience. I think about the best thing I could do is to politely and calmly present a differing view to the group, and as elkhound mentioned above, request to have my own "sphere of influence" and invite them to compare the two operations side by side.

It really scares me to think about how likely it is that these contestants are representative of the average American and their knowledge of survival/agricultural issues. I hope this crowd is not average, but I fear that they are. If so, my post SHTF nickname will probably be either General Patton or the Wicked *itch of the Midwest!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

ovsfarm said:


> The whole chickens eating cow poop thing got me! Um, no, they aren't actually eating cow poop, they are eating undigested grains and possibly fly larvae. It is good for them. It is good for the cows and the community and will lessen the number of flies around.
> 
> That's what I think would bug me most, dealing with a bunch of people who claim to be experts but who obviously don't know what they are talking about and who have no or very little experience. I think about the best thing I could do is to politely and calmly present a differing view to the group, and as elkhound mentioned above, request to have my own "sphere of influence" and invite them to compare the two operations side by side.
> 
> *It really scares me to think about how likely it is that these contestants are representative of the average American and their knowledge of survival/agricultural issues. I hope this crowd is not average, but I fear that they are. If so, my post SHTF nickname will probably be either General Patton or the Wicked *itch of the Midwest*!



i am afraid this is a more true slice than many realize.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

ovsfarm said:


> So, just pondering... What would you do if for some reason you ended up post SHTF in a community that included a self proclaimed "survivalist/prepper" like the Bella character? I find that she is the one I would most like to smack (although the dumb little tramp who lies about knowing how to care for animals is a close second).
> 
> People like her are the main reason why I doubt I could live in such a group. The best course of action I can come up with is to totally discredit her or make her so mad that she gets kicked out or goes away. My first thought was to separate myself and plant my own darned garden. However, then I thought about what would probably happen when her garden fails to feed the group and mine actually produced. Could I count on peaceful trading with the group? Or would they manage to catch me sleeping and overwhelm me and steal the whole crop? The only other idea I can think of is to do a little wild simulated growing and locate some nutritious forage where I can get to it, that the group would not even recognize as food.
> 
> ...


Watched the first episode and gave the second a chance. I just cannot do it. This past week I tried and did not last 30 seconds. Does that mean I would walk away to be on my own? I may be dumb enough to "cut off my nose to spite my face". I just could not deal with those people.

I like your idea of thinking of ways to deal with such a scenario. To date, I cannot think of anything....I have secluded myself and "done it my way" for so long, trying to deal with those types of people does not register.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I've watched a few minutes of it on a couple of occasions. If it really were more about what they're trying to do rather than all of the emotional touchy feely teary hopeless drama for the camera people to oogle over, maybe I'd have more interest.

As it is, I doubt I'll watch any more of it other than perhaps flipping through 40 channels of nothing to watch and happen upon a scene that captures my attention... briefly... which may or may not make it until the next commercial message when the channel up button comes back into play. 

Most of the time, I flip through 3 or 4 times, find nothing to watch, and exercise the "off" button. After all, there are some good gardening books I'm reading through and of much more value to me.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I want to see when they discover how the anarchy government and all access to the funding works when all is nothing. Empty pockets and all.


----------

